
Gene therapy trials on monkeys’ eyes could help cure color blindness - eaguyhn
https://www.wired.com/story/monkeys-with-superpower-eyes-could-help-cure-color-blindness/
======
emayljames
What could be really exciting, is that we could develop a way to see other
colors. Butterflies see many more colors than Humans and there are rare cases
of humans with an extra cone receptor.

~~~
VBprogrammer
That might be really fun for you but for me I'd really be much more excited
about being able to see colours well enough to achieve my life long aim of
being a pilot. As well as avoiding 1000 tiny annoyances that come with not
being colour normalative.

Maybe I'm just being sensitive but it's almost like someone was discussing a
way to regrow a missing limb and you've come along to tell us you've always
fancied a third hand.

~~~
tjpnz
>That might be really fun for you but for me I'd really be much more excited
about being able to see colours well enough to achieve my life long aim of
being a pilot.

Are you sure that colour blindness would still present an issue? I've heard
that in recent years the requirements had been relaxed around this.

~~~
VBprogrammer
I'm sure.

------
ZDurmPhoto
I have the standard red/brown color blindness. I have brown eyes and can see
well in strong sunlight without squinting. I can navigate unfamiliar
landscapes in pure starlight.

If I have to give up these traits for better color vision - no thanks. I'm
uncertain there is a correlation, but I wouldn't be surprised.

~~~
stoobs
Yup, same here.

Apparently I'm a moderate deutan according to one of the online tests, but the
only time I have any trouble with anything is with the colour blindness tests,
in real life, never - completely fine with electrical wiring, photographic re-
touching, display reading etc etc.

I've never mixed odd socks, worn the wrong colour by mistake or anything else
apparently colour-blind people have trouble with.

Quite happy to keep better night vision and ability to wander around in bright
sunshine without squinting vs a completely non-impacting deficiency. :)

~~~
xxs
You have not played enough games then...

------
astazangasta
To me "genetically modified" means germline alterations present in the whole
organism. Here I'd suggest "somatically modified", denoting only changes in
some somatic cells.

~~~
trashE
Eh you're being too technical which would only serve to confuse the masses.
Why not 'gametically' or 'zygotically' modified as per your lingo? Is delivery
of mRNA to cells not genetic modification as well, I believe so

